# SOLD: 3 9ft Oars with blades



## DrownAFly (Jan 22, 2020)

More gear cleanout going on. These three oars need to go. They have been well used. They all hold the blade well, but do have noticeable cracks down low. I can sell as a group or individually. $50 each.


----------



## cjb_pdx (May 13, 2020)

Hi - where are you located?


----------



## canoedog87c (May 19, 2017)

Hello, I'm in Boulder. I realize it's been 7 months since you posted this, but if the oars are still available I'm very interested. Thanks.


----------

